#  > Portal Under-Linux.Org >  > UnderLinux >  >  Não consigo acessar site da Under-linux

## FernandodeDeus

Desde ontem to com este problema e não consigo acessar o site da under. Tanto que tive que postar de outro lugar . da uma mensagem de erro. O que pode ser?

----------


## sergio

Faz um teste básico... remova o Under do redirecionamento do proxy... pode ser ele. Poderia também ser o DNS, mas veja o lance do proxy primeiro.

----------


## Raniel

Concordo contigo, creio ser o DNS do que o proxy. Observe a regra de redirecionamento, às vezes acontece.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Caras , não sei o que pode ser. 

Ja troquei dns e nada. Pingo no site do under e da 100% de perda, pingo em qualquer outro site da certo. O problema é só com este site aqui. Como faço para deixar o site pra fora do proxy? So to conseguindo postar pois acesso remoto um pc de fora da minha rede.

----------


## Raniel

Você terá duas opções para tirá-lo do proxy: usando o 'direct' do web-proxy ou usando um 'dstnat' acima da regra do redirecionamento proxy.

----------


## MarcusMaciel

qual é seu endereco de saida pra internet ? What Is My IP Address? - IP Address Lookup, Internet Speed Test, IP Info, plus more da um look la

----------


## damacenoneto

se o ping nao responde, nao tem nada a ver com dns....

pode ser rotas no seu pc ou link....

----------


## FernandodeDeus

Caras por incrivel que pareça, o problema aqui ocorre da seguinte maneira, tanto na minha rede como em outras: entre em foruns e va la em baixo nas os albuns de usuarios. Abra uma foto e peça para ir para a seguinte e da concluido, passe para a proxima e pronto , o site do under só entra apos reiniciar servidor.

Veja se acontece por ai tbem.

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> se o ping nao responde, nao tem nada a ver com dns....
> 
> pode ser rotas no seu pc ou link....


 
O cara e ai , beleza? E Oscar bressane, ja ta no ar?

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> qual é seu endereco de saida pra internet ? What Is My IP Address? - IP Address Lookup, Internet Speed Test, IP Info, plus more da um look la


 
O que tem isso?

----------


## MarcusMaciel

a under tem IDS vc pode tar bloqueado no IDS da under por isso eu quero saber seu ip pra confirmar se esta em nossa lista de bloqueio e por que razao foi bloqueado ou se o problema foi outro..

----------


## damacenoneto

> O cara e ai , beleza? E Oscar bressane, ja ta no ar?


Estamos operando la mas com a estrutura do antigo provedor ainda. Estamos fechando Paraguacu<>Lutecia para depois fechar Lutecia <> Oscar Bressane....

----------


## FernandodeDeus

> a under tem IDS vc pode tar bloqueado no IDS da under por isso eu quero saber seu ip pra confirmar se esta em nossa lista de bloqueio e por que razao foi bloqueado ou se o problema foi outro..


 
Meu ip é dinamico , mas parece que é algo com os albuns de fotos, pois depois que eu tento ver fotos não acesso mais.

----------

